# The rest of my crew *lots of pics*



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

My dogs
Simba he's a 14 year old Pompom 








Bath time! He's a flower 








After a brush and trim. 

Abby she's a 17/18 year old Border Collie

















Shaggy-Doo he’s around 7/8 years old we think


















My bunny Peanut-Butter he’s somewhere between 7 and 9








Nananana









My cats
Princess she’s 11 years old

















Sky he’s a 8 year old Siamese mix

















Baby she’ll be 6 in December
















Ahhhh chin rub…

Mowgli he’s about a year

















Colorblind she was 2 years old in September









And my bearded dragon Dumbledore he's 8 years old


----------



## blenderpie (Sep 10, 2009)

Adorable! I have a feeling I will have a similar brood once I'm done with school and live in a more permanent place. 

With me at school I have my three rats (Elton 1 yr and Emil and Linus 10 weeks) and at home I have three rabbits (Nelson 3, Lillian Jane 2, and her sister Beetle 2. They're all fixed and bonded and live in a 6ft by 8 ft run in my bedroom.) I also have two dogs (Conan Magee 4 yr old pitbull/boxer mix and Darla Mae 5 yr old boston terrier/beagle mix) I grew up with Great Danes and my mom works for a Great Dane rescue, but we don't currently have any. 

So I can relate to the love you have for your GORGEOUS babies. Minus Dumbledore, I suppose. I've had cats, but never a bearded dragon. I had a "no reptile" rule growing up and haven't rebelled against it. 

I also love how a lot of your animals are older and still look fabulous. You must be a great parent.


----------



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you!  We feel very lucky to have the elderly ones still with us, and most in fantabulous health! 
Abby is the only one who has a lot of health problems. She has severe allergies and as a result she is almost always missing all of the fur on her hind end. She gets a special food and meds to help. But the thing that would help the most is weekly medicated baths. She can't have them though because of a very serious heart murmer (She can't be stressed out at all) She has other issues but I think I've went on and on enough  But other than that she's still going strong, she dragged me all over the place today and I think I was exhausted before her lol 

I love Great Danes, they are my favorite breed! I have never had one yet, but I'm told I am getting one within the next couple years 
I've never really had a rule agaisnt any kind of animals, thankfully my mom is just as animal crazy as I am ha She was a bit iffy on the rats at first, but now she loves them as much as I do.


----------



## blenderpie (Sep 10, 2009)

If you get a dane, definitely try to go through rescue! There are so many perfectly good ones given up because their previous owners "didn't' know they'd get so big." I fear that the Marmaduke movie will only worsen this like 101 Dalmations did for that breed.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Her mom works for a Dane Rescue so she should have no issue getting a great rescued dane 

Dalmatians are GORGEOUS but unfortunately i would not touch the health issues with a 5 foot pole. I could not condone the breeding of a dog who has so many problems :/
If I found one in a rescue I would consider it though.


----------



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah I'd only ever go through a rescue or the humane society to get any dog 
Honestly though how can someone _not_ know a Dane is going to get big? : 
I always figuered Ratatouille made the sales of rats skyrocket. I can't understand how people let movies influence the animals they bring into their home, especially without researching them first.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I know right? Ugh people can be creatures of trend.

On a different note, Abbys is great looking dog especially for one so old!
I ADORE border collies and someday when i have a house I will have one.


----------



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes they can :\ It wouldn't really bother me if not for the fact that a lot of animals tend to suffer because of human ignorance. Not that I'm saying I've never made stupid mistakes, but atleast I attempt to learn and better myself for my pets...

Thank you.  Be prepared for herding then! Abby loves to herd any and every thing that moves lol


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

So I have hard haha, I love herding dog. Aussies, Border collies, Shelties, Collies ect.


----------



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

I love watching her herd.... The cats, however, find it very annoying


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Beautiful creatures you have there :3 I love the breaded dragon, I have always been interested in a lizard such a that breed or another. :]


----------



## PandaBee (May 14, 2010)

Beautiful babies! I love border collies and poms. But I don't know that I could ever own either breed. I'm into larger breeds (the smallest I have ever, and probably will ever own, are corgis) and border collies are way too smart for me. Too much need for a job and I don't know that I could give them the enrichment they need.

But as for great danes, I grew up with a daney dog. Pagan, a beautiful fawn, was the love of our lives for ten years, before she had a stroke and was put to sleep on our farm. We buried her on a hill in her favorite spot to bask in the sun. We miss her, and I think that one day, when the time is right for me, I'll get another great dane, probably another fawn.


----------



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

PandaBee said:


> Beautiful babies! I love border collies and poms. But I don't know that I could ever own either breed. I'm into larger breeds (the smallest I have ever, and probably will ever own, are corgis) and border collies are way too smart for me. Too much need for a job and I don't know that I could give them the enrichment they need.
> 
> But as for great danes, I grew up with a daney dog. Pagan, a beautiful fawn, was the love of our lives for ten years, before she had a stroke and was put to sleep on our farm. We buried her on a hill in her favorite spot to bask in the sun. We miss her, and I think that one day, when the time is right for me, I'll get another great dane, probably another fawn.


Thanks. I love the bigger breeds as well Danes, Mastiffs, and Pitbulls (Although they aren't really large, just muscular) are my favorites but we've never had enough space for such large dogs, Shaggy is our biggest at 70 lbs.


I'm very sorry about Pagan


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Ohh :3 Great Danes are beautiful as well. My boyfriend and I were just considering one of them in the future. Right now we are dealing with a slight leg problem on our current dog, a 10 year old chihuahua x rat terrier mix as I stated in another thread in this section. I am not sure if I would want to bring another dog in now and give her the company or if I want to wait a while...

As for Great Danes, how are they as pets? We have a decent sized house and a large, flat yard and a park across the street from us. So what I am asking, is do they require a lot of space being the size that they are?


----------



## PandaBee (May 14, 2010)

Alethea said:


> Ohh :3 Great Danes are beautiful as well. My boyfriend and I were just considering one of them in the future. Right now we are dealing with a slight leg problem on our current dog, a 10 year old chihuahua x rat terrier mix as I stated in another thread in this section. I am not sure if I would want to bring another dog in now and give her the company or if I want to wait a while...
> 
> As for Great Danes, how are they as pets? We have a decent sized house and a large, flat yard and a park across the street from us. So what I am asking, is do they require a lot of space being the size that they are?


Actually, Great Danes, despite their size, have been noted for being great apartment dogs, so long as they get plenty of exercise out of doors. What you describe sounds like a great set-up for a Dane. I would just recommend maybe putting up some sort of fence, if there isn't one already. 

I think Danes are wonderful pets. Sweet-tempered, they are docile and friendly. Pagan was a goofy girl and was easily trained. In fact, one of the easiest things to train her for was walking on a leash. if you own a dog that size, being able to walk them without them walking you is important. It is also my experience that Great Danes can often bond especially close to just one or two people. Pagan loved people, but she was completely devoted to my mother.

Our Great Dane got along with other dogs and with our small pets. Her best friend was our cat. She was also very good meeting new people, but will act in a protective manner if they feel their family is threatened. Great Danes are also very good with children and enjoy playing with them. You just have to be careful and supervise to ensure that is doesn't get out of hand. Also understand that great danes can easily knock a child over without meaning to. 

They can be picky eaters, so it is best to introduce them to a couple of different brands of dog food when they are puppies. To help prevent bloat, raise their food and water dishes off the ground by several inches. If Great Danes must bend too far to eat and drink, they end up inhaling a lot of air and this can cause tortions in the digestive tract.

As for health problems, they are prone to both bloat and hip dysplasia. Bloat is incredibly serious and before you get a Dane, you absolutely MUST learn the early signs and be prepared to take them to a vet IMMEDIATELY. Great Danes can die within just a couple of hours of bloating. Our dane bloated when she was seven, and we were able to get her to a vet clinic in time, because we knew the signs.

One more thing to note with danes...they have shorter lifespans than some smaller breeds of dog. 7-9 years is considered average, the record being 13, i believe. Be prepared for this. Many people may decide not to get Danes and other similarly large breeds, because of their short lifespans.


----------

